# wtf? just started taking my medication? panic attack?



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

hey i was put on seroquel. as the effects kicked in i think i had what i was asking earlier about. a panic attack. i started getting really derealized and frightened. i feel really sleep right now. my heart was racing and instantly went to go make myself puke. i felt really scared like the world was crashing. how can i calm myself down. that fucking sucked! want nothing more then to goto bed. but i still feel really odd. gonna go try
i know i'm just working myself up


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

i dont feel good my hearts all racey


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Take some deep breaths, and drink lots of water. Maybe eat something. You'll be fine.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

i dont know my hearts still beating very fast. i'm thinking about asking my mom to take me to the hospital, i'm a wuss aint i


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

dizelete: sorry i made to many post


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

i'm dizzy


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't go to the hospital. I promise, as long as you aren't overdosing, you won't die. Try watching TV, or doing something productive. Make yourself a PB&J.

The medication will eventually wear off, and you'll know to never take it again. Don't overreact, just remember it's all the medication, and it will be over soon.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

no i need some benzos or something not afaid of death right now, thats the last thing on my mind


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

dizelete


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

You wait it out. Try to find something to pass the time. Go jogging maybe?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Splash some cold water in your face, and over your head, put a ice cold towel around your neck(will reduce the blood racing to your head).
Count to Hundred, take a breath each 10th second.
After that talk to your mom about something different.

It's just panic, I've had billions of them, I didn't die, you won't either... 
There's not 1 person in history who's either died or gone mental from panic.
Promise.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks for the post guys. i don't even know wtf happened, i usually have control over my anxiety. i rode it out. i feel 100x better now. i'm like eatting something now, listening to music, and enjoying life. stupid psychedelic flashbacks


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

You don't need to stop taking the meds. I had panic attacks like crazy the first week I was taking Lexapro. Then they stopped. It might just be your body getting used to the Seroquel.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

when having a panic attack is it normal to fear your going insane? because honestly, i've had this happen before. intense fear of going insane that overwhelms you. i have never had a panic attack about dieing though or even think about dieing during a panic attack. the whole situation for me involves fearing insanity. if anything i'd like to die while having a panic attack :roll: though i don't get them often, rarely actually. i do believe the psychedelics had something to do with this.

and to invisible.ink (like your name by the way) altough i will agree with you on that it could be me just getting used to it, but this shit gave me worse panic attacks then while i was dr'd and on mushrooms. aside from the panic attacks, i felt extremely drunk without the relaxation. dizzy almost fell over. and my body was twitching. all this even after the panic went away and i was laying down trying to sleep. that shit was intense! i honestly don't know what this medication was prescribed for me for. i guess my doc thought i was psycho or something.

definately not going to help my derealization and not for me. i could only see it making it worse.

maybe if i took a lower dose, but naw..


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

I had a very similar experience with seroxat, absolutely horrible. Took about 4 days for it to hit me, and then another 3 days to come back down. It deffo made my DP worse, i tend to suffer more DR symptoms, but when that shit hit me, i went about 5ft out of my body and freaked out.

I went back to my docs after this and they gave me citalopram, and this did exactly the same.

I think this relates to my DP/DR being drug induced. I have a fear of drugs, and subsiquently this made the situation a whole lot worse. If you are going down the drug route, then i would suggest maybe trying to change your mindset to just accept any symptoms you initially have as a result of taking the drug, and not anything else. I know that isnt an easy thing to do, but try and think logically.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

i know that's what i was doing. i just rode the drug effects out.

but dude the effects of the drug were really strong. much to strong to just ignore, i almost felt dillusional in my state. you know when you've dranken way to much alcohol and you're completely shit faced and dissociated and not relaxed at all. or if you take to much benedryl. that's how it was. i don't see how thats gonna help someone with derealization or depersonalization. is this a normal effect of the drug? i know it's used for sleeping. that shit suckedddddd


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

You're just a little confused right now because your body is sending warning signals due to the new medication you're taking, and that's perfectly normal; however, you must use the rational part of your brain in order to reassure yourself that it's just a negative initial response to something new (medication, new shopping mall, going to a foreign country/place)--don't let this negative instinct hijack you're thinking. Feelings are not going to kill you or make you go crazy....it's just an adjustment period that you will get over. I heard great things about Seroquel by the way for both anxiety and DP.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

?real?ity? said:


> when having a panic attack is it normal to fear your going insane? because honestly, i've had this happen before. intense fear of going insane that overwhelms you. i have never had a panic attack about dieing though or even think about dieing during a panic attack. the whole situation for me involves fearing insanity. if anything i'd like to die while having a panic attack :roll: though i don't get them often, rarely actually. i do believe the psychedelics had something to do with this.
> 
> and to invisible.ink (like your name by the way) altough i will agree with you on that it could be me just getting used to it, but this shit gave me worse panic attacks then while i was dr'd and on mushrooms. aside from the panic attacks, i felt extremely drunk without the relaxation. dizzy almost fell over. and my body was twitching. all this even after the panic went away and i was laying down trying to sleep. that shit was intense! i honestly don't know what this medication was prescribed for me for. i guess my doc thought i was psycho or something.
> 
> ...


I felt like that with my panic attacks. But they did go away eventually. Maybe you should speak with the doctor that prescribed it to you...especially before discontinuing the medication.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

I consider myself an expert at panic attacks as my whole life the last year has been a panic attack.
After my first panic attack, which was brought on by marijuana I thought I had parkinson(cause my legs shaked like crazy).
Then I realized WTF is wrong with me, so I was sure I was going crazy, after all the bullshit propaganda governments says about marijuana and then after thinking about it "OH MY GOD MY DAD WAS DIAGNOSED SCHIZO" ofcourse that was a misdiagnose(after A LOT of researching I figured that out , as he had just died so noway of talking to him).
It all increased my fear.
I researched mental illnesses like crazy, and just like any hypochondria I believed I had each and every symptom.
I remember always asking "WHERE IS THE SOURCE OF THAT SOUND, DID YA'LL HEAR THAT SOUND?" and testing reality and sanity constantly.
The fear of feeling a panic attack(for me which meant believing I was going to go crazy) was the whole cause of my panic attack.

I've talked to doctors and they've never seen a person with as much panic build up as me, I'm not exagarating, I was laying on my couch FOR DAYS, sweating, shaking, screaming, crying.
Even if my doctors said "your nothing like a psychotic person".I didn't believe him, I was sure he just didn't understand what I was really feeling like.
I made up excuses for why I thought I was going mental, instead of doing the only right thing, the opposite, which means listening to why I'm not mental.

Trust me man, you do NOT want to go down that road, you'll fuck yourself up so bad you don't even want to know.

Just accept the fact that DP-DR-ANXIETY-PANIC IT*S ALL IN YOUR HEAD; ITS ALL FEAR, NOTHING ELSE.
You'll NEVER get free before you realize that, I know it'll be the hardest but also most important thing you'll ever do in your life.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I almost had a similar situation to you the first time i took seroquel. I take it for bipolar not dp/dr or anxiety i take clonazepam for that.

The first time i took it i felt extremely weird and got this very strange static vision. Everything i looked at looked seemed very weird as if i had taken a light dose of a dissociative such as dxm. Except it wasent pleasant i was very edgy.

The next couple of times i took a 50mg dose of the stuff before i went to bed and i got the weirdest sleep paraylisis ive ever had. I could not move except to move my leg a little bit or move my head. I got this a few times and i had weird visuals during the sleep paraylisis and it felt like i could actually control my own heart rate. I would actually try to freak myself into believing that there was someone in the room and i could feel my heart race over as fast as hell then i would slow it down and just lie there.

This was actually fun in a sick twisted way because i could control it. I guess all those mushroom trip's paid off because sleep paraylsis of any kind actually seems interesting and not scary and i can usually control it. Anyway i no longer get any of this as i have adjusted to the effect's of the drug and the only complaint i have about it now is a dry mouth.

Id say what you had was a panic attack brought on by the unexpected results of taking the drug. I had a similar experience with a few prescription drug's where i was sure that i was going to die. Hell i thought i was gonna die one time after drinking a can of red bull how lame is that. When you have a panic attack rational thought goes out the window and you go into suvival mode which usually means you want to get to the fukking hospital as quick as possible.

Anyway i would mention this to your doctor med phobia is quite common and i had it after a few experiences with rotten meds. Your doctor could give you a fast acting benzo such as ativan or xanax just in case you freak out again. You might not even have to take them just have them on hand as a insurance policy that alone might keep you from freaking out. It's not dangerous to mix them with the seroquel it will just add to the drowsiness abit.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

If you are afraid of psychoactive drugs - and you clearly are - stop taking them. Even if you doctor sells them to you, they are still drugs.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> I almost had a similar situation to you the first time i took seroquel. I take it for bipolar not dp/dr or anxiety i take clonazepam for that.
> 
> The first time i took it i felt extremely weird and got this very strange static vision. Everything i looked at looked seemed very weird as if i had taken a light dose of a dissociative such as dxm. Except it wasent pleasant i was very edgy.
> 
> ...


wow man, that's exactly what i'd describe it as, dxm, or diphenhydramine, (yeah i used to be an extremely dirty drug user) i took 1,200 mgs of dxm once, i fell down a flight of stairs outside my apartment and remember walking around my vision was framed. i can't remember how many frames are captured in the human eye a second, but mine must of been 2 hahaha. oh boy my stupid psychonaut days, just getting out of it. been sober for my longest time. i also think thats why the drug hit me so hard. i'm not used to mind altering drugs anymore. but yeah thanks for writing that out.



Ludovico said:


> If you are afraid of psychoactive drugs - and you clearly are - stop taking them. Even if you doctor sells them to you, they are still drugs.


i know they're still drugs. fuck, tylenol is a drug. i took 5 hits of ecstasy last weekend, or was it the weekend before that? fuck, my memory is shot to shit. no idea. just saying i use to be a devil in my own psychonaut world. i was totally gone and out there. i've finally got clean of all drugs, and this drug, gave me a strong dissociative feel which gave me some intense flashbacks. i know psychedelics have something to do with my daily reality anxiety and constant existence questioning.

but anyway i'm cool now so i will quit blabbing peace


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

I am going thru the same thing right now exept I'm taking (or I was taking) Luvox and Paxil. I started both meds at the same time because my doc told me so. The reaction is same as yours only in my opinion much more severe. I guess luvox was bad for me so I stopped it. I stopped paxil too but will continue it again today.

But it took me a few days to get rid of that zombie feeling.

Let's see how am I gonna react to paxil alone.

Lets not give up on this. If 1 med dont work other might. side effects that we get are usually temporary until our bodies get used to the drug. If you can take the side effects dont quit, just give it 1 more day and 1 more, and if they are reducing then 1 more.

Thats the only way. I know a guy who said there was no drug that could help him. Thats because he couldn't give it a chance to work.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

well, i honestly don't see why i should continue taking this. i don't see how this medications going to help someone with derealization, but hey, that's just me. could help someone out there. the dissociative effects weren't side effects. these were the effects of the drug itself. the drug is to help bipolar and schizos. i have derealization. this drug aint for me.

and it's not all drugs i wouldn't give a chance. antidepressants helped me tremendously in the past and i have taken a benzo here and there my pops has givin me and that kind of just melts away some anxiety. just gonna go back and be like "my anti-psychotics made me psychotic" :wink:


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

?real?ity? said:


> well, i honestly don't see why i should continue taking this. i don't see how this medications going to help someone with derealization, but hey, that's just me. could help someone out there. the dissociative effects weren't side effects. these were the effects of the drug itself. the drug is to help bipolar and schizos. i have derealization. this drug aint for me.
> 
> and it's not all drugs i wouldn't give a chance. antidepressants helped me tremendously in the past and i have taken a benzo here and there my pops has givin me and that kind of just melts away some anxiety. just gonna go back and be like "my anti-psychotics made me psychotic" :wink:


What is the cause of your derealization?


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

psychedelics and just thinking way to much


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

have u tried any anti depressants?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Do you have HPPD at all? If you do i would recomend not taking anti-psychotics they have been shown to make it worse.

I think a benzodiazepine such as clonazepam or a anti-depressant would be a better choice really. The only advantage atypical anti-psychotics have over benzos and most anti-depressant's is that they do not produce dependance. Granted you can get the non habit forming anti-depressant's like remeron if your willing to put up with the drowsiness and weight gain.

Then again seroquel produces drowsiness and weight gain for most people to. Believe it or not i actually lost weight on seroquel and i dont get any drowsiness at all during the daytime now. Even though i usually take 300mg's a night.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> Do you have HPPD at all? If you do i would recomend not taking anti-psychotics they have been shown to make it worse.
> 
> I think a benzodiazepine such as clonazepam or a anti-depressant would be a better choice really. The only advantage atypical anti-psychotics have over benzos and most anti-depressant's is that they do not produce dependance. Granted you can get the non habit forming anti-depressant's like remeron if your willing to put up with the drowsiness and weight gain.
> 
> Then again seroquel produces drowsiness and weight gain for most people to. Believe it or not i actually lost weight on seroquel and i dont get any drowsiness at all during the daytime now. Even though i usually take 300mg's a night.


I see u know a lot about meds throu ur posts.

Can anti-psychotics cause any psuchosis in a non psychotic person?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

medo said:


> I see u know a lot about meds throu ur posts.
> 
> Can anti-psychotics cause any psuchosis in a non psychotic person?


 Nope but they can make you feel pretty weird if your not used to them. I have heard of people having auditory hallucinations just upon falling asleep after taking seroquel but that isint psychosis at all.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> medo said:
> 
> 
> > I see u know a lot about meds throu ur posts.
> ...


I sometimes get those hypnagogic (half-asleep) hallucinations.

They can be scary cuz sometimes i believe i wasnt asleep lol.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

medo said:


> I sometimes get those hypnagogic (half-asleep) hallucinations.
> 
> They can be scary cuz sometimes i believe i wasnt asleep lol.


 I get those too and they are freaky but not scary once you get used to them. Remember hallucination's cant hurt you unless you think there real and you do something stupid.

I used to get these alot upon falling asleep and a common hallucination i had was that people where in the room moving closer to me. Also all the sound's in my room such as the TV being left on or the fan i had in my room would be ampliefied tremendously.


----------

